# Noise in L.H.front in hot Weather



## Mikemac (Jan 12, 2010)

I have aT31 covered 21,000 klms New CVT trans fitted under warrantee at 19,000 Since then on hot days above 28 degrees C a grinding noise comes in when starting off and when travelling at slow speeds up to approx 50-55 kph The noise is worse when under load up an incline and disappears when foot is removed from throttle The dealer has heard the noise and checked the vehicle several times but each time the vehicle has been in the dealership the Temp has been cooler and nothing has been found. The last 3 days have been 39 to 42 C and noise has been very evident. Today 20 C no noise at all. This CVT seems to also have a distinct whine in the Final drive on overun when the load of the vehicle is applied as you slow down. I hope someone out there can help me as I wish to take the vehicle on a long trip next month.:newbie


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Suggest you take it back the dealership that replaced your CVT because the noises and whine you have described are directly related and caused by a faulty CVT transmission, so it could very well be a faulty CVT, as there has been cases of T31 xtrails requiring a 2nd and 3rd CVT box replacement (all under warranty)

P.S. There has been no recall for the CVT box replacement by Nissan Australia, as it hasn't been classed as a safety recall, so you can still go on your trip and have it done when you return.


----------



## Mikemac (Jan 12, 2010)

*X Trail noise*

Jahal, thanks for info I will take it further mikemac


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

CVT's are junk, end of story. I have put 2 in one maxima, 20 miles inbetween the two.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

NALtech said:


> CVT's are junk, end of story. I have put 2 in one maxima, 20 miles inbetween the two.


I agree with that assessment based on the number of problems reported with the CVT through-out the Nissan range and other manufacturers as well.


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

works well with the Jeep Compass and Dodge Caliber... I just think it's a Nissan problem


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

My little Versa (Tiida) with cvt has been great and flawless


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> My little Versa (Tiida) with cvt has been great and flawless


That's because it weighs almost half the weight of the xtrail LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

mgfiest said:


> works well with the Jeep Compass and Dodge Caliber... I just think it's a Nissan problem


So far the known victims of this CVT box failure are:

* VW Vortex
* Nissan Rouge
* Nissan Murano
* Nissan X-Trail T31 (Petrol version)


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

see mostly a nissan problem...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I haven't done enough research about this outside of the Nissan brand, so I'll take your word for it  I know that I'll be staying away from the CVT box in any car brand (for the time being) and quite happy to drive my T30 exy with the conventional auto box with which you can actually feel the gear changes


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

aussietrail said:


> quite happy to drive my T30 exy with the conventional auto box with which you can actually feel the gear changes


agree.....


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You forgot the maxima's and altima's.


----------



## Mikemac (Jan 12, 2010)

Took it back last Thursday have had it a week now doing tests and as of 1/2 Hr ago when I rang them have agreed its from the CVT and are organising another replacement. If it does'nt turn up before we are sheduled to leave on our trip we have been told to take it as is "IT WONT FAIL, THE NOISE IS NOT DETRIMENTAL TO TRANS OPERATION"


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

get a loaner from them... it would be unwise to drive it


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mike,

It's a good outcome and since the work is being carried-out under warranty which means it would have been approved by Nissan, they can also approve to have the dealer give you a loan car while yours is being fixed. CVT replacement can take upto 2 weeks depending on parts availability.


----------

